# Looking for a Place to Preach June 27 in St. Louis



## Don Kistler (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to be in the St. Louis, MO area at the end of June for the International Christian Retail Show (it used to be called the Christian Bookseller's Convention). I'd like to find a place to preach Sunday June 27, morning, evening, or both.

If you have an interest, please contact me. Thanks!


----------

